# Problem with 2006 sportsman 700 efi



## rwhallandal (Jan 4, 2014)

It is running very rich, exhaust header will glow after a short ride. No check eng light. Any thoughts


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds a little odd but my 2009 ranger 700 had problems with the throttle position sensor and it was very common with them that the wires would rattle and break . Maybe Google the problem and see if anything comes up


----------



## rwhallandal (Jan 4, 2014)

Wandering arrows said:


> Sounds a little odd but my 2009 ranger 700 had problems with the throttle position sensor and it was very common with them that the wires would rattle and break . Maybe Google the problem and see if anything comes up


Thank you. I will look into that


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

If it's dark you'll see a glow on the header of every quad. Does it run ok or blow black smoke?


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

If your exhaust header is glowing a lot it usually means it's running lean, not rich.


----------

